# Landscape Edged Bed - Tilted V Shape



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

So, I tried to get one of my landscape beds to have the tilted V shape to it (where one side of the V is straight up and down).. It didn't seem to work that well. Does the grass need to be thick in this area to keep it all together and make it look really defined?


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

Are you talking about digging a natural trenched edge for your beds? In my experience, you need to dig down a good ways to get to where the soil is compact. For us down here we have red clay that holds a good edge.

Connor Ward and Pete from GCI Turf both have good YouTube videos about this.


----------



## Phosphorus (Apr 4, 2020)

A pic might help? Water flow might effect this? I would say though yes for best definition you want thick turf.


----------

